# PLEASE adopt or rescue! Beautiful Story.



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PLEASE adopt or rescue!*

*This was printed in our As Good As Gold Newsletter. It does remind us of all the Tobys and Emmets that a waiting in kennels , shelters and rescue for their forever home.*


*TOBY AND THE CHRISTMAS RING*

Toby knew what he wanted for Christmas. The same thing everyone here wanted. A ring. Christmas was close- he could feel it. Ribbons were hung on the walls, and there were special treats with dinner. More people came by to visit, and everybody was in a good mood. Except Emmett. When Toby shared with Emmett his Christmas wish, Emmett just shook his head. "Toby, you and I don't get rings," he said. "Look at us, a couple of losers who were given up on. It's the youngsters that get rings." Toby looked at his reflection in his water dish. There was gray on his muzzle and along the tips of his ears. It was true he couldn't play fetch like he used to. And his legs hurt when he walked too much. But he could still race to the front door when he heard it swing open, wagging his tail like a pup, and go on a slow walk around the block, sniffing here and there. And how he loved to curl up at the foot of the bed, keeping watch during the night. But those were the old days. Now he was here, with Emmett instead of with -

"See, here we go again," Emmett said as puppies up and down the long hallway yapped and barked, a sign that people had just arrived. Emmett stretched out on the concrete next to his water dish. "Wake me when it's over." Toby peeked through the gate and saw a little boy and girl walking slowly his way. They stopped in front of almost every kennel, and sometimes they would kneel in front of one and laugh. Toby wished them closer, his tail wagging. He knew if they saw him, then maybe . . . just maybe . . . "Don't get your hopes up," said Emmett, his eyes still closed. "You'll only be disappointed." Toby looked down the hall. The woman in the blue shirt who brought food every day was opening one of the gates. A brown puppy bounded out and into the arms of the girl, who squealed with delight. From her back pocket, the woman in the blue shirt brought out a ring, pale gray, just like all the rings. She slipped it over the puppy's head. "Everyone wants cute and adorable," Emmett said as he heard the door close, knowing what surely had happened. "Years ago we were cute and adorable. No more."

But it was Christmastime, Toby thought. Things are different at Christmastime. There is happiness. There is cheer. There is hope. Toby remembered when he had a home and a bed and a yard and a person who loved him. But one day, people came and they were crying, and the next day he was here. Now all he wanted was a ring, again. Emmett opened an eye when the barking started again but closed it as he stretched out. Toby pressed his muzzle to the gate and wished again. "It's Christmastime," he said. "A season for miracles."

He saw the woman in the blue shirt, and she had by the elbow a man walking very slowly down the aisle. They were talking, but Toby couldn't hear them over the barking. They came closer. And closer. Almost, thought Toby. Almost. Toby squeezed his eyes shut. He wished harder than he had ever wished before.

"Hey, fella, what's your name?" Toby heard. He opened his eyes. Toby noticed the man had gray around his muzzle and more gray around his ears. He was bent over slightly, and Toby noticed a cane holding the man up. Toby wagged his tail and put his paw on the gate, and when he did, it opened. The woman in the blue shirt reached behind her. There in her hand was a ring. Gray, like all the rest. But the man shook his head. Please, Toby wished. Please. The man reached behind him and pulled out his own ring. It was red and had green and gold stones that glittered in the light. He slipped it over Toby's head. Toby was going home. "C'mon, boy," the man said. "Cute and adorable, you are. Lots of life left in you, fella."

As Toby placed one paw outside the kennel, he stopped for just a little. Lowered his head for just a little. Glanced behind him for just a little. The man looked at Emmett, and Emmett looked at the man. "That one, too, if it's OK," the man said. "Looks like a set I'd hate to break up. My home may be a bit small, but my heart is big enough." The woman in the blue shirt took the ring and slipped it over Emmett's head. And that's when Toby knew Christmas miracles do happen. Emmett wagged his tail and spun in a circle and barked. Just as if he were a puppy.

© 2008, by Scott Craven


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Very touching. It made me cry.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

so sweet...thanks for sharing this heart-warming story at Christmas-time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!
Warning: You will cry!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

No fair Karen, I'm at work (she sniffled), Luckily I have a cold so unless someone sees my face, I'm okay. Thank you for sharing this great story and I am stealing it for FB now.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes Karen very touching as you know i always take on rescue and thats how got Blarney people had kept walking passed him and he looked so sad i hadn't even gone for a dog just after Christmas 2 years ago i had taken bedding toys and food for the shelter and came back with Blarney and now he is going a bit grey around his muzzle 

And this is Blarney when we got him and now.
I think he looks happy now and not sad anymore


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm saving this to send to my daughter. She and her husband have decided to add another little dog to their 1 dog, 1 cat, 1 rabbit family. They lost their old female cat several months ago and having an odd number of fur kids has not felt 'right'. She's missed out on 2 that were good fits and is now thinking of fostering (toward adopting) a little corgi that was abandoned to a shelter by owners who said he was getting 'too old'. The criteria is that she be in the Boston area...but she's a bit south of the Boston area so she's saying prayers and crossing her fingers that they'll be approved anyway.

Thanks for posting this! I'll let you know how my daughter's foster works out. Please keep your fingers crossed and say a little prayer.


----------



## OldeEnglishD (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. I wish more people would realize that just because a dog is older, it doesn't mean they are used up. Griffey was estimated at 6 when we adopted him from the humane society and I couldn't have asked for a better friend. He is picture perfect with my boys and has fit in our family like he has been here since he was a puppy. A little grey in the muzzle is nothing next to the amount of love in their hearts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for all of the pets in shelters and rescues.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Karen you are still a Saint! Hopefully it will remind us of the rescues waiting for a home and doubling your fun with 2 would just be over the top.

Our shelter Christmas party is this week. I think I spent a small fortune on toys, but my heart is happy. Can't wait till I can give them out.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful. I can barely see to type!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My best dogs have been Rescues, a few of them have been challenges, but I wouldn't trade the experience for the world. And an Old Gold IMO is priceless, there's nothing that compares to having a Sr. Golden who wants nothing more than to be with you and know that you are there for them.

There are a lot of Great dogs in shelters and Rescues waiting for that special someone to give them the home they deserve. 

My Rescued/adopted babies:

Roxy-adopted from CFGRR, she turns 7 tomorrow. Happy Birthday Baby Girl! Remy, adopted from my County Humane Society.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Beautiful Story, and I would never have it any other way than rescue. There is always a dog that needs your heart, and He gives you his without a single doubt. My Frazier RIP was a rescue from GRRCC and Died last January,

















and Tucker Man, in my pic below was a rescue from the HUMANE SOCIETY. I am the luckiest Mom in the world...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for that.. made my cry! Wish I had more room, had my eye on a few golden oldies I would love to bring home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please adopt a shelter/rescue dog*

Please adopt a shelter / rescue dog.
They are so wonderful!

*Deber: I'm sure the animals at the shelter will love their toys this week!!! *


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PLEASE adopt or rescue!

This was printed in our As Good As Gold Newsletter. It does remind us of all the Tobys and Emmets that a waiting in kennels , shelters and rescue for their forever home.


TOBY AND THE CHRISTMAS RING*
Toby knew what he wanted for Christmas. The same thing everyone here wanted. A ring. Christmas was close- he could feel it. Ribbons were hung on the walls, and there were special treats with dinner. More people came by to visit, and everybody was in a good mood. Except Emmett. When Toby shared with Emmett his Christmas wish, Emmett just shook his head. "Toby, you and I don't get rings," he said. "Look at us, a couple of losers who were given up on. It's the youngsters that get rings." Toby looked at his reflection in his water dish. There was gray on his muzzle and along the tips of his ears. It was true he couldn't play fetch like he used to. And his legs hurt when he walked too much. But he could still race to the front door when he heard it swing open, wagging his tail like a pup, and go on a slow walk around the block, sniffing here and there. And how he loved to curl up at the foot of the bed, keeping watch during the night. But those were the old days. Now he was here, with Emmett instead of with -

"See, here we go again," Emmett said as puppies up and down the long hallway yapped and barked, a sign that people had just arrived. Emmett stretched out on the concrete next to his water dish. "Wake me when it's over." Toby peeked through the gate and saw a little boy and girl walking slowly his way. They stopped in front of almost every kennel, and sometimes they would kneel in front of one and laugh. Toby wished them closer, his tail wagging. He knew if they saw him, then maybe . . . just maybe . . . "Don't get your hopes up," said Emmett, his eyes still closed. "You'll only be disappointed." Toby looked down the hall. The woman in the blue shirt who brought food every day was opening one of the gates. A brown puppy bounded out and into the arms of the girl, who squealed with delight. From her back pocket, the woman in the blue shirt brought out a ring, pale gray, just like all the rings. She slipped it over the puppy's head. "Everyone wants cute and adorable," Emmett said as he heard the door close, knowing what surely had happened. "Years ago we were cute and adorable. No more."

But it was Christmastime, Toby thought. Things are different at Christmastime. There is happiness. There is cheer. There is hope. Toby remembered when he had a home and a bed and a yard and a person who loved him. But one day, people came and they were crying, and the next day he was here. Now all he wanted was a ring, again. Emmett opened an eye when the barking started again but closed it as he stretched out. Toby pressed his muzzle to the gate and wished again. "It's Christmastime," he said. "A season for miracles."

He saw the woman in the blue shirt, and she had by the elbow a man walking very slowly down the aisle. They were talking, but Toby couldn't hear them over the barking. They came closer. And closer. Almost, thought Toby. Almost. Toby squeezed his eyes shut. He wished harder than he had ever wished before.

"Hey, fella, what's your name?" Toby heard. He opened his eyes. Toby noticed the man had gray around his muzzle and more gray around his ears. He was bent over slightly, and Toby noticed a cane holding the man up. Toby wagged his tail and put his paw on the gate, and when he did, it opened. The woman in the blue shirt reached behind her. There in her hand was a ring. Gray, like all the rest. But the man shook his head. Please, Toby wished. Please. The man reached behind him and pulled out his own ring. It was red and had green and gold stones that glittered in the light. He slipped it over Toby's head. Toby was going home. "C'mon, boy," the man said. "Cute and adorable, you are. Lots of life left in you, fella."

As Toby placed one paw outside the kennel, he stopped for just a little. Lowered his head for just a little. Glanced behind him for just a little. The man looked at Emmett, and Emmett looked at the man. "That one, too, if it's OK," the man said. "Looks like a set I'd hate to break up. My home may be a bit small, but my heart is big enough." The woman in the blue shirt took the ring and slipped it over Emmett's head. And that's when Toby knew Christmas miracles do happen. Emmett wagged his tail and spun in a circle and barked. Just as if he were a puppy.

© 2008, by Scott Craven


----------

